# ,   .,      .?

## Tata_27

23.11,   9800   02.11.     , .. .    .       1 (8 ).    ?  .... :Frown:

----------

-  .,

----------

> -  .,


    1   ?

----------

> 1   ?


 "   "

----------


## Leo58Z

!
,     ,     ""  .
   -   ,         .
  ,          ?   ,  ,  :    02.11,    23.11,                     (..  10.11  13.11).
,   " ",    ""  ,   , ,         (, 100   ).      " ",      .

----------

> " ",


    ?   .

----------

> -   ,         .


    125000 .,

----------


## Leo58Z

> ?   .


    ?   .       ,   :       - 100   ,       52   . " " -   "  ",    ,   4    -   !

----------


## Leo58Z

> 125000 .,


       "    ".
 - 2 .   " "    ,  " "      ,        (   ).      ?                .  -     ,     !

----------


## .

*Leo58Z*,    -?      ?



> ,


 ,      ,      ,    20

----------


## Leo58Z

.     ""     .   -  , ,            -    (),      ( ,          ).
   -       ,          .
-,      -     -       .   " "    ,    !

----------


## .

> .   -  , ,            -    (),


  .     ?  .228?
  .220,   ?
  ,     :Wink: 
  -          .   -   .

----------


## Leo58Z

> .     ?  .228?
>   .220,   ?
>   ,    
>   -          .   -   .


      .          10          .--.
     --     .
 .            ,     .     -   ,          .
   ,      ,    -         ""    /     (    ..).
 , ,     .    .        .

----------


## ˸

> ,     .     -   ,          .


   ,  10   ,         ...
 220.   
1.          3  210           :
( .    24.07.2007 N 216-)
1)  ,         , , ,    , ,          ,       ,      1 000 000 ,    ,        ,       ,    125 000 .    , , ,    , ,          ,        ,      ,        ,      ,      .
( .    20.08.2004 N 112-,  27.07.2006 N 144-)
...      ?

----------


## Leo58Z

,    220. .      ,     .
     10 . ,      ,     .    ,     ,     "",     .          .
    .          ,     ,    220.: -  ,            .    125000.,    (,  ,   ,      ).
.      ,      .   , , , -   ,   ,    .  ,       .  ,  ,     .220 (  -   ). ,         ""         ,        (  ,      ).
,    ?

----------


## ˸

> ,         ""         ,


   .,   ...

----------


## Andyko

*Leo58Z*,       ?


> ,    ?


 ,  ,   ?
  ,   ?
       ?
         ?
               ?

----------


## Leo58Z

> *Leo58Z*,       ? ,  ,   ?
>   ,   ?
>        ?
>          ?
>                ?


 "",   .
     -   .
  , , . ,      "" (     ),      -     .      "",   "" (.. )     .
  .    ,     ""   ,   1 ..       ,    80%   .  ,      ""  , ...  ,      .
      " " ,  .    -      ,   .5 .270,   .      -     .
 , ,   !   ""  .  " "!        .

----------


## ˸

> -     .


  ..   ?


> ,     ""   ,   1 ..


    1. ?


> .

----------


## Leo58Z

> ..   ?    1. ?


1)      - 3  ( 3 ).     ,    ""  -   ,     ""     .  ,   3   -   "  ".        .
2)     ""    (1 ..),       ""      -       ,           .
3)     "" ...

----------


## rikvest

Leo ! , ,     ,                " - ". 
  :
1.  
2.   
3. :    (      ,        ,   )
4. :    .
5. :    
6.         .
....   ,    

  "-"
1.  -
2.  .
3.      (    - 12500 . )
4.    -

----------


## Leo58Z

(-) rikvest!
    " "!
     ,     (" "  -,    ).
      "  ".
,   -   !
 ,         9800 . (   )   ,    (  ) ""  ?
     ,  400 .      .   - :  -                 .
 ?

----------

.     ,     . 
   -...

----------


## ˸

> 1)      - 3  ( 3 ).     ,    ""  -   ,     ""     .  ,   3   -   "  ".        .
> 2)     ""    (1 ..),       ""      -       ,           .
> 3)     "" ...


   , ...

----------


## Leo58Z

> .     ,     . 
>    -...


   ,   ? ,     ?
  (  ,    )  ,         -   ,    .
    ,   ,     -  .    -  !
,   ,  ,        ,             -       !!!
   -  ""    ?!

----------

> ** , .. .    .


     ?

----------

> ,   ,     -  .


   ,     .



> (  ,    )  ,         -   ,    .


 , ,  ,           . ,   ...
 .    ,  ˸       ,       ... ,    -   ...

----------


## Leo58Z

> ?


.    ,    .  ,      ,     -     .

----------


## Leo58Z

> ,     .
> 
>  , ,  ,           . ,   ...
>  .    ,  ˸       ,       ... ,    -   ...


 :   -  !
  ,       ,  ,    ""   -!
   .  .      .

----------

*Leo58Z*,    ,      ,     , ,          .

----------


## Leo58Z

> *Leo58Z*,    ,      ,     , ,          .


 ,      "". ,         ""  ,  ,   .
      ,   () "  "     .       ,    -  ( ,  " ").
,       ,      .    ,      ,      ,       ,  -12  -,     ,             ,      .
       ( .40     )   ,  ,          .
  - ,        -   .
    ""   ,        :",     ,          ,   -      !".
   .    "   ",         ,        ""  , . ,       ?        "-",        ,  ,       (   ),   "" ,  ,      .
,       (      )      .

----------

...

----------


## Leo58Z

> ...


  ,   - ,   ,      ,  .
,     ...

----------

> ""   -!


       - ?



> 


    ,      



> ( .40     )   ,  ,          .


   ?    "     "    :Smilie:

----------


## Leo58Z

> - ?
> 
>     ,      
> 
>    ?    "     "


1)   ,  :       ,    ,         ,              .
2)  -   ,    ,  ,     ,     " "  (,    ,  ),  "    -   "   ,      .
3)         :           -             .

----------


## .

*Leo58Z*,     ,     .                      .    , ?   :Embarrassment: 




> ,    ,


  -  ? 



> ,


    - ,    ? ..       ?    ?



> -   ,    ,  ,     ,     " "  (,    ,  ),  "    -   "   ,      .


      ,   .   ,   .       ,     ,            ,   .



> .


   .      ?



> ,   3   -   "  "


  ...  ,           10   :Wink:  



> ""    (1 ..),       ""      -       ,           .


  -   ,   .  -      .



> 10


 ,    ,      ,       .



> ,         ""         ,        (  ,      ).


  .  ,            .



> -


    ?     ?     .      . 



> ,    -  ( ,  " ").


   ,  ?    ,     .    .   ?



> .    ,      ,      ,       ,  -12  -,     ,             ,      .


  -....  ,   -?      -  ? 



> .


 ?

----------


## AVKomarov

> 23.11,   9800   02.11.     , .. .    .       1 (8 ).    ?  ....


  ,     02.11    .
 ,      24.11   ,   (   ),                     .

..,         ( ,       ,        )       . ,         . ,          . ,      24.11    ,    02.11       ,    ,    ,          .

----------

> 24.11   ,


02.11       ,

----------


## AVKomarov

> 02.11       ,


  ,   .        , ,     ( ,   ),  ,        .          ,     -    .
     ,    ()     (,  02.11),  , , ,       ,   .

  ,  ,        (..    ),     ,  , ,   ,            ,    ,      -  , -,  -       ,    .


-   -   ,   .

----------


## .

,        .           .         .



> ,    ()     (,  02.11),


  ?

----------

> ()     (,  02.11


  02.11 ,      -    .   -       . 
 ,    -

----------


## AVKomarov

> ?


 ?   ()        ,  ,       ,      ,   ,       .






> ,        .


  ,  .         . , ,     -   ,  ,           ,  ,           . ..     ,      .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> .


 ,             ,       .         -          . ..   .

----------


## .

> ?   ()


      ,   .      ,    ?  ,      .   -     



> ,  .         .


   .         - (       ).     .  -         .



> ,             ,       .


             ,   ? 
    ,      .
       40   .     -.        .   . ,    ,     :Frown:

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,    -


  .  :yes: 

    ,        (  ).   ,      ,  ,      ,      , , -    -  ,  ,   .
, ,     ,           .    ,  ,             ,       -      .

----------


## Leo58Z

> *Leo58Z*,     ,     .                      .    , ?  
> 
>   -  ? 
>     - ,    ? ..       ?    ?
>       ,   .   ,   .       ,     ,            ,   .
>    .      ?
>   ...  ,           10   
>   -   ,   .  -      .
>  ,    ,      ,       .
> ...


, , -   .
 - ,  .
  ,         ""    .
, ,  -    ,      .
,        .
      -   .
    ... .

----------


## .

> .


   , ?     .     . 



> (  )


       ,           **  .       .       .



> , ,     ,           .


      .

----------


## .

*Leo58Z*,    ,     ,       :Wink: 
        .      .       .

----------


## AVKomarov

> -.        .   .


 ,   ,   -     ,     .  ,      -     ,   .        ,    ,      ,     ,         .

,       ,          ? , ..  . ,       -   ,  -.

----------


## .

> ,      -     ,   .


     .        .      ,                 .       -. ,   ,  .
,           .      ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,      ,     ,         ...  ,       -   ,  -.


     . (        )    ,       ?

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,           .      ,


   ,     , ,  ,        ,   .




> ,                 .       -. ,   ,  .


  , ,       5       . ,    4 . ,   ?      , ,   1 ,       !     ,  ? - 4     ,   , - ,     ,   ,    ?      .




> .


? ,      ,    ,         ,     ,     ,         .
     , , , , ,  ,          ,        ,    ,   .       02.11,      24.11,  ,     24.11    (    ).




> . (        )    ,       ?


 ? , .   ,        ,       . ,   ,        ,   ,        ,      .   ,  ,     ,      (    ).

,   ,     (),        (       ,         ),         ,         . , ,      - , ..   ,  ,    . - , .

----------


## .

> , ,       5


 .       .      ,    ?  .



> ,      ,    ,


       ,    .     ,     ?



> ,     24.11


 ,  ,    - .  2        -  . 
   ,        ,          .     . ,    .    ,                 ?

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,


,    ?            ,        .   ,  ,            ,    (  )          .        ,      ,    .       ? ,  , .




> .       .      ,    ?  .


   .  ,     ,          ()   , ,          . _ 175-    . 1.3.           : )           ,          ;_

  ,   ,        ,   - ,       . :Smilie: 




> ,     ?


 ,        ,   ,  -    .       ,     ,     . :yes: 




> ,        ,          .


,  . ,  , , ,  , ,     ,      ,         .




> .


, ,  - ,   . , , ,  ,    - .   ,  ,  , ,  ,        .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,    ?


       .   -       ,   .        -        .    ?



> ,


    ,  -    ,    .      .



> ?


    -  ,      2    .



> 


      2 ?



> ,


 ,       .       . 



> ,   ,        ,


        .       ,      .



> ,     ,     .


     -     - .  . ,       ,     :Frown: 



> , , ,  ,    -


    .        .     .
,          ,    . 51 .2 



> .

----------


## AVKomarov

> -     - .


  ,   ,       ,         ,    ,   , , ,   ,             -           . ,       -      , ,         ,      ,     ,  .

 ,   ,         ,    ,     ,     .  :Smilie: 

,            24.11,    23.11   ,       02.11,       , . ,     , ,    .

----------

> *Leo58Z*,    ,      ,     , ,          .


   !    (Leo58Z),      .     ....     .

----------

> ...


   ,          .

----------


## vasileshek

,   ,    )))

----------

> .   -       ,   .        -        .    ?


     : 23.11  , 24.11       " ",        ,    .    ,     ?
PS.  ,   -.

----------

> !    (Leo58Z),      .


  :Wow:  ?!                :Wink: 



> ,          .


      ,     ,   ,  ,    .     .



> ...


 ,    :  "12 "   .    ,     -   .

----------

> : 23.11  , 24.11       " ",        ,


    ,       .     ,    ,    ,  ..      -  .

----------


## Andyko

> (Leo58Z),      .


  ,         .

----------


## .

**,        ,  , ,           ???         :Frown:  
       ,      .   ?    .

----------


## .

> ,   ,       ,         ,    ,   , , ,   ,             -           .


   (     )   ,       :Wink: 



> ,


    ,     .



> ,     , ,    .


   ,   .    .

----------


## AVKomarov

,         ,        ,    :

1.	-  .
2.	   .
3.	    .

    ,    :

1.	-.

1.1. -  : 
1.1.1.	       .
1.1.2.	       (    ,        ),       ,     -.
1.1.3.	      .

 -:
1.2.1.	    (       ,     [     ],               [       ,      ,               ..,  ..]).
1.2.2.	          (  ,    ), ,       (   ),      (, ,        ),     . ,        ,   .
1.2.3.	         (, ,    ,     ).
  , :   ,  ,   ,        .

2.	   .

, ,  ,   -.

  ,   -, ..    .

:      ,                 .

3.	    .

: ,  ,      , ,      ,  .    . 

:     ,  , ,      (  ,     ),        ,   .

:    ,           ,    ,      ,           , ,  ,     -  .  :yes: 

 -                ,  , .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 1.2.1.     (       ,     [     ],               [       ,      ,               ..,  ..]).


   -          ,             .             .          ,      15 



> .


    .       ,    .



> ,        ,   .


 ,  ?    20   :Wink:        ?



> 


  ?     .



> ,   -, ..    .


  -     -  ,   2-.     ,      :Wink:  

      -  .    ,      :Wink:  

  ,   ?

----------


## AVKomarov

> : 23.11  , 24.11       " ",        ,    .    ,     ?
> PS.  ,   -.


 ,     ,  ,  ,    ,    .
  .   ,   ,       ,    ,  , , - ,    .      ,               , -,     . ..,   ( )     24.11    ,    ,      ,         (       ),              , ,         .     -   -   .  ,  . , ,   ,  ,   ,        ,      .
,   ,       ,            ,    ,     . ,  ,       ,         ,        .

----------


## .

,   ...      :Wink:

----------


## AVKomarov

> -  .    ,


,   ,       ,     ,    .
    ,     ,            , ,      ,        ,    .

  (, -,      24.11),           ,   ,     , , , ,    .  ,             02.11,   24.11 ,  ,  ,   , ,  -?    02.11  ,     24.11  ,       ?     ,              .

,    ,   ,        " ".

----------


## .

> ,      ,


 -   ,   .       .      . 
  ,   ,       .       .
          ?   ,                :Wink:              -      ,         .

----------


## Leo58Z

,    :  "12 "   .    ,     -   .[/QUOTE]

"!  !" -       .

"   ?" -     "12 ".

   ,             "---"    .  !

----------


## .

?  :Wink:

----------


## AVKomarov

> -      ,         .


,         -      ,       ? , ,      ,           ,      . ,  ,      ,  ,       .





> .
>           ?   ,


    .

,             , ..     .

       ,          .

    ,  ,         ,      .

             , ..      ,  .

     . ,   ,       ,  ,   ,  ,       ?      ,            ,    ?
,     ,    ,            .

----------


## stas

*AVKomarov*,  ,             ,        ,  ,     ,      (,       ).       ()      .

    .        ,   . 

P.S.        :Frown:

----------


## Leo58Z

> ?


 () !
  ,      ""      .
,    .

----------


## Leo58Z

> *AVKomarov*, P.S.


, stas, !!!
 !

----------


## .

,    . 
   ,      ,  ,    .    ,     ?  
 -   ?     ,                ?                :Wink:

----------


## Leo58Z

> ?


,  ,  " "...

----------


## .

.        :Wink:  *stas*      ,

----------


## stas

> !


*Leo58Z*,          *AVKomarov*.

----------


## Leo58Z

> ,    . 
>    ,      ,  ,    .    ,     ?  
>  -   ?     ,                ?


   -  .      "  " (     ,   -).
     ,  .
   ,  ,    .
  -       ,        .
 ?
   , ,    -  ""   !

----------


## Leo58Z

> .        *stas*      ,


 !
    .      ,   .     ...      !
,    :     ?

----------


## Leo58Z

> *Leo58Z*,          *AVKomarov*.


    ,   ""  ,  , ,    ,  " "  .
 -,   - -    ()      -  "",         ,  -     .
 -   ,       . . .

----------


## stas

> -,   - -    ()      -  "",         ,  -     .


   ,       :Smilie: 

          (    ).       ,     . ". ." ()

----------


## AVKomarov

> ()      .


  -,     ,      ,            ,         ,         .

  ,    ,   , ,    ,            ,    ,             .

,        ,  ,  ,   , , ,  , .

.
1.	           5  ,           ,     (     ).            .
2.	,    ,              4 .    4         .
3.	  ,   4 ,   ,  ,    ,    .       (   ),           ?   ,              ?

    ,  ,         ,            .

----------


## Leo58Z

> ,      
> 
>           (    ).       ,     . ". ." ()


  - ,           .   ,     ,    .
        ,                 .
  .       . ? - .           ,      .
  -   ,  - .   -      .   .

----------


## .

> .


 ,       ?        ,      .  ,  ,   (  ). 
 .       .



> ,      .


            ? ,   , , . 



> -


   ...  -    ()   :Wow:

----------


## stas

> -,     ,      ,            ,         ,         .
> 
>   ,    ,   , ,    ,            ,    ,             .


...      ,      (    ),   "  "    ,     . 

    ,          ,         .

       .


> - ,           .   ,     ,    .


--.      .

----------

,   - .     ,         .

----------


## .

**,   ,     ?    ().      ,   ,  ,     .       .

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,          ,


   5 ,     ,     , ..   .




> .


 ,  4 ,   ,                4 ,  1               ,      1 .       4   ,           4   ,  1    .

        ,           ?




> .


,     ,          .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

:Wink: 
      ,            .

    4 .          :Wink:

----------


## stas

> ,     ,          .


    ,       ( )   ,     .         ,    :     ,        .

----------


## Leo58Z

--.      .

  "  ".
       .     ,        .    "  " -      .
 , ,  ""    .     ,    (      -  ,        ,  ).

----------


## stas

*Leo58Z*,     " "  .

----------


## Leo58Z

> *Leo58Z*,     " "  .


   !    .
    () -  .   ( "" )        : "", "", "", "", "", ""  ... .
 , "" - ,  ""   "  ":  ,    " " -      ...
   ""    ,            ?

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,            .


.  , ,                .




> ,       ( )   ,     .


,  ,           .




> ,    :     ,        .


,     , ,     ,      ,        .       ,    ,      ,       .           ,           ,  ,      .

,      5       .

,  ,  ,   ,          ,   .

.
, 02.11     ,       (      ,    ,  ),  ,           23.11,       .
      ,  ,     ,           .       ,        - ,    ,      . 24.11    ,  ,   ,  ,   ,   ,    02.11,    .

  ,                    .

     ,    , , ,             ,        02.11  , ,                               .   :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..,   ( )     24.11    , ...      ,         .....      ,


   ... :Big Grin: 
    .  ,   - .

----------


## Leo58Z

...       02.11  ...

    -   ?
    .     , ,   ,    -  , ,        .              ,          .

----------


## AVKomarov

> .  ,   - .


?  , -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?  , -  ?


.
 ,  ,  ,     .
,  .

,  .      ,   .
,    :     , ,   , ?

----------


## .

> , 02.11     ,       (      ,    ,  ),  ,           23.11,       .


   ,   ?    :Smilie:                ?   :Big Grin: 



> 


       .            .



> ""    ,            ?


   .         ,       -    ,   -  . 



> , ,   ,    -  , ,        .


        2    ?   -    .        .

----------

,  ,   ,       .   -         ,      -    .

----------


## stas

> -         ,      -    .


 .

----------

> .


       ?  ?

----------


## Leo58Z

> ,  ,   ,       .   -         ,      -    .


          ,     - ,   ,   .
 .
1)  (  )   ()  :  -            .
2)              - ,        .
   ,   ,      ,    ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

? 


> .
> 1)  (  )   ()  :  -            .


     ,   ,  ,       300.




> 2)            **  - ,        .


 " " ,      .

   .

----------


## AVKomarov

,         .

   .    ,      ,      ,  .   ,     ,  ,           ,   ,   ,  , ,   ,  .

  ,  ,          ,  , , ,   10                  .  ,       ,    ,       ,    .

 ,  ,    ,        9800 .   . 

,  ,   ,     -, ,         ,    ,    .   ,    ,  ,     ,   .    -,  .    ,  , ,    ,      ,       , ,      ,  -          .    -,  ,  .   , ..    .     ,  ,       ,   ,     ,  ,    ,    ,    , ..        -.

,     ,     .  ,         ( ) ,      ?         , -?    ,  ! ,    ,     ,    . ,   ,            .

,    , ,         ,     .    ,     ,     ,  .   . , ,   .   ,            ,       ,     .

     ? ,    ,    ,      .   ( ,   ,    )     . ,             ,                    (     ,        ).
, ,        ,       ,    ,       ,     . ,      . ,  ,       ,   ,         ,  .

,         ,  , ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Leo58Z

> ? 
>      ,   ,  ,       300.
> 
> 
>  " " ,      .
> 
>    .


  ,   AVKomarov,  -   .
 " " -            ,    ,   ,  "  " (     ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    , ,         ,     .


  ,         .




> ,    ,    ,      .


  ?  :Wow:             .  .




> , ,  ...


, ,    .         ,      .     ,       .
  ,       ,     ,  ... 
      .

----------


## stas

> ,         ,  , ,    .


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,         .


 -      :Wink: 



> ,  ,          ,  , , ,   10                  .  ,       ,    ,       ,    .


      ,  - .



> , ..    .


  ?     .       ,       .      .220 .



> ,     ,


 ,   ,      ,        ,      ?     .



> ,


   ?  ? , ?  ?



> ,    , ,         ,     .


     ? ,    -  .



> ? ,    ,    ,      .


  ,    ? ,    ,   -  ,      ,    .        .    -,   .      :Smilie: 



> , ,        ,       ,    ,       ,     . ,      . ,  ,       ,   ,         ,  .


     .     ,     .          ,      ,   
 ,   .     -   ))))

----------


## AVKomarov

> ?     .       ,       .      .220 .


,  ,      ,    ,   ,                      ?    , -?   ,  ,         ,    , ,          ? ,    , ,      - (, ,     ,        ),     .       ,         ,  ,       .

----------


## .

> ,  ,      ,    ,   ,                      ?


   .        . 



> ,  ,         ,


    ,        3-     .       ,   .



> ,


   ?  ,        ,    ?      .     10 ,     30,    .      ,        .



> ,


  :Smilie:      ,  ,            .     .

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,        3-     .       ,   .


  ,      . , ,      ,  ,      (    ) ,  ,   ,  .     3-,    ,      .  ,      100%,  3-      . ,   ,   -   , ,   ,     ,   . ,      .




> .


-,     ,       ,    ,           , ..    .

-,   , ,    ,               .     ,        ,      (     ,        ).        ,     (  )         ( )             .           ,   ,   ,         .       ? ,    . , ,  .

 ,     ,           ,  ,    , , , ,                 .         ,  ,   ,       ,       ,             .
,             . , ,    ,      ( ).

,            ,        . ,           ,          ,    .

, ,                ,          ,  ,    .        ,    ,           .     ,     ,                 ,          . ,    ,  , ,                 ,   ,       ,   ,             ,     ,    .

  ,    (   )   ,  ,            . ,  , ,       - ,          (   ),     ,        (   ).

----------


## .

> 3-,    ,      .


    ,  .   -   :Smilie:  ,   ,         ,     ,     . 



> ,   ,   -   , ,


   , ?    ? ?  - ?     ?



> ,       ,    ,           , ..    .


     10 ?   . 



> , ,


 .        .



> ,   ,


   ,    .              .



> ,    ,


 ,  .      .    .   ,    ,      . 
   ,    ,  .   ?          ,             :Wink:

----------


## stas

*AVKomarov*,  ,         .     : *             ,     ?*

----------


## sema

)))     )))) 

*AVKomarov*,       129-      ))))))     )))


*Leo58Z*,              ))     ))     -     )))

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,     ?


,  ,     .     :         ,  ,    ,      :

1.	   ,           ,  ,   ,   ,   .
2.	      , ..    .

   ,     ,      ,  , ,    (..     , ..           ),  ,       .

,     ,            , ..   ,             ,   , , ,         ,     ,       ,   , ,    .

, , - ,     ,         ,   ,             ,    ,    ,         .

 ,      -  , ..    .        .

,   ,        (     ),            . ,   , ,   ,            (  ,          ), ,  ,                ,  ,       ,     (  -,     ),  ,  ,     .      ,             .

  ,   ,                (      ,   ,    , ),          , ..       ,         ,          . ,  ,     ,       .

     ,         ,    (  )     ,                ,            , ..   . , .          . ,     ,           ,    ,      ,      ,       .

----------


## stas

> 2.       , ..    .


...          :Smilie: 




> ,   ,


   ?  :Frown: 

   ,     .    ?


   ,                    .

*.*: , ,  .     ...

----------


## sema

*AVKomarov*, 


> ,     ,      ,  , ,    (..     , ..           ),  ,       .


!    .         .     ,              ,      .        .        - .
                        .    02.11   .

----------


## sema

.
     900  .
         02.11.    23.11.          .  .      .  02.11.  .                 02.11.

            02.11   , .     23.11
.  -      .      5  .

----------


## AVKomarov

> .        - .
>                         .    02.11   .


  ,   ( ,     )        , , ,         , ..          (  ),       . ,    , ,  ,     (  )     ,  .




> -      .      5  .


, ,  ,  . , ,         .

----------


## stas

> , ,  ,  .


 ... -  :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> ,   ( ,     )        , , ,         , ..          (  ),       . ,    , ,  ,     (  )     ,  .


.     .   )))  .   ,   .



> , ,  ,  .


      ?


> , ,         .


    .))      )))

----------

-      :Smilie:

----------


## sema

))))))))  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wow:

----------


## _UNA_

,      ,     ,    ...  :Wow:          ...

----------


## Leo58Z

> ))))))))


  !!!  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

*sema*,   !   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> !!!


,              - -?))) :Wow: 
       )))))))) :Wow:

----------


## .

*sema*,    :Big Grin: 
   ,

----------


## Leo58Z

> ,              - -?)))
>        ))))))))


, , .
 -   ""  ?!

----------


## AVKomarov

> ?


, , ,   ,        , ,  ,  ,     ,        .




> *AVKomarov*,       129-      ))))))     )))


 ,    ,   ,  , ,   ,       : 
    ,  ,   ,    .

      ,   , ,    . .  ,   ,    ,         . ,   ,          , , ,    . ,   ,     ,       ,   ,   .

   21.11.1996 N 129-   ,  14, .2 ...   ,     ,         .

 ,    ,         (..         ,  ),           ,  , ,      .          ,      ,          ,    ?

----------


## stas

> 


  ,   .         :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,    ,   ,  , ,   ,       :


   ,      ,         :Wink:  



> ,   ,          , , ,    .


    ,      -  ,     ,          .



> ,


   ,   .



> ,    ,


   ,        ,  ?      ,     .  ,         , ,          :Wink:

----------


## _UNA_

AVKomarov,    (            )    ,              . ..       ,      ...        .

----------


## sema

> 21.11.1996 N 129-   ,  14, .2 ...   ,     ,         .


     .          .   ,    )))

----------


## AVKomarov

> . ..       ,      ...        .


  ,    ,          ,   . ..,     ,     "" - ,     100%   , ,     .

----------


## _UNA_

> ,    ,          ,   . ..,     ,     "" - ,     100%   , ,     .


       ,  ...         .   ,     ,      ,    , ..   .           ,            . -     ,    ...  ..   ...

----------

!              .  ,      2012. ? :Smilie:

----------


## Leo58Z

> ,    ,          ,   . ..,     ,     "" - ,     100%   , ,     .


, .     ""  ,     -   ""      ,   (  ).  ,        (  ).   ,  ,    ,                   (,  ,           ).

----------


## AVKomarov

> .   ,     ,      ,    , ..   .


  ,           .   ,       ,        1    (, ,        ). ,   ""         1 ,     ,       1%,  10%,  50%,  100%    , ,       100%,  , ,    ,   .

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,        (  ).   ,  ,    ,                   (,  ,           ).


 , ,  .

----------


## AVKomarov

> .  ,      2012.


,     ,                2012,      ,    ,    .

     ,   ,       :      "",    .

----------


## AVKomarov

> *.*: , ,  .     ...


 ,      ,     ,       , .  :Smilie: 

,    ,      -, ,  .

----------


## .

,      :Wink: 



> ,      ,     ,       , .


           .    :Wink:

----------


## sema

> , .     ""  ,     -   ""      ,


 ))))))))))))))   *AVKomarov*,    ,    ,  .        .)))

----------


## sema

> .


          )))    .  ...    ,      ,      )))   .       )))))))))        )))          )))     )))))))))))))))))))))  )))

----------


## sema

*AVKomarov*,     .       ?
       ?

----------

> .     ,     . 
>    -...


!        !      (      ,   5 ). ,  ....      ,     ...   ? -  ? 
    .... ....

----------

> ,     ,                2012,      ,    ,    .
> 
>      ,   ,       :      "",    .


       ,    ,           :Smilie:             ,   ?  ,   ,        .   .    )          :Wink:

----------


## stas

> -  ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ,                2012,      ,    ,    .
> 
>      ,   ,       :      "",    .


  ,      "" :Big Grin: , ,        ,        :Big Grin:  
     ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

*AVKomarov*, ...       ?    - ,           ...

 ....        )))

     .    .           ...    .
:          ))))    )))

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,


  ,  , ,         .   ,      , .., ,  ,  ,  ,    ,            . -, , , -    ?




> ,


     ,               ,     .    ,   : -, ,        (  sema).
       . ?   .
  ,    (  )  02.11.     ,   ,           . ,     ,              ( ,    ..),       .
,    ?   ,    ,    , , ,        ,       ,       . ..,   ,  ,          . ? -,   ,       ,        ,           ,       ,    ,      (     129-  14, .2     ). ,     ,       .
        ,       ,   ,   ..  ,       ,    . , ,  ,    ,               , ,   (  ),         ,    .    ? ,     ,        ( ,  -  ),   , ,    . ,     ,     ,     ,  ,    ,     ,   ,             ,         ,         . ,           ,     ,        ,     . ,      ,      -.

  ,   -  ,                ,         ,    ,    -  -    .                ?

----------


## stas

*AVKomarov*,     ?  :Frown:      ,    .          ,    - .

----------


## sema

*AVKomarov*,   ....    ..      .         ?            ..


> ,   -  ,                ,         ,    ,    -  -    .


     .   .         ?

----------


## sema

> *AVKomarov*,     ?      ,    .          ,    - .


     !  .        ( -  ),            .      .     .    ?    ?   ??? 0!

----------


## AVKomarov

> .   .         ?


,   ,     .
,      02.11,          24.11,   ,    ,    24.11           02.11.       , , ,              . ,     *stas*,  ,       ,           .

,      24.11     24.11,    ,    ,      24.11         ,           .

.. ,   ,      ,          ,  , -  , ..          ().   ,     .

----------


## Irusya

> ,      , .., ,  ,  ,  ,    ,            .


    ))))     )))))



> ,               ,     .





> ,   : -, ,        (  sema).





> ?





> . ?   .
> 
> ......
>   ,           ,     ,        ,     . ,      ,      -.


   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## _UNA_

> ...    .
> )


,    :        ... :Smilie:  -           ,   50 %...

----------


## stas

> ,    :        ...


-    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## _UNA_

> -    ,


      ?   ?

----------


## stas

.         (     ).                   .

    ,       40702.     ,  ,        .

----------


## _UNA_

,     ,    ,     ,   ,  ,      ,   ,     ...

----------


## .

*_UNA_*,  ,     .      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> ,      24.11     24.11,    ,    ,      24.11         ,           .


       02.11.    (     ).     .    .     , ,    .        .          .
         ,   100%...    2012 .      .       ......           ?!              


> ,     ,    ,     ,   ,  ,      ,   ,     ...


  .     ...   .    .

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,     ,    ,    ,   ,  ,      ,   ,     ...


 ,    ,   ,           (  ,        ). ,  ,              (     ),    .   , , ,    ,       ,      ,        ,   ,  , ..         ,            ,     (  ).




> ,       40702.


, , ,     (  20- ),   ,      . ,   ,    ,      ,      ,    ,       ,   .




> .


       -   (   -,   .  ),   ?

----------


## sema

> ,    ,   ,


  ))))  )))    -  .     2002 


> -   (   -,   .  ),   ?


   .             ... 
     .
 ...        ...    ,  ...

----------


## stas

> 


,  ,            :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> sema  
>          ...   .
> )
> ,    :        ... -           ,   50 %...


,       .         .

----------


## sema

> -   (   -,   .  )


    -,

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,  ,


  ,  .
, -           -   ,     . -,      .   ,   ,                 ,      .

----------


## sema

> , -           -   ,     . -,      .


   .   .      .   "   "=   .      .        .   ...


> ,   ,                 ,      .


   ,   ,  .    ""        )))

----------


## AVKomarov

> .   .      .   "   "=   .      .        .   ...


,  , - , ,       ,  -      ,        -   "- ,     129-",         ?

----------


## sema

*AVKomarov*,     ....    .      .  ...  "" ..  ,  ...     ...    .

----------


## stas

> ?


       ,   .

----------


## AVKomarov

> ....    .      .  ...  "" ..  ,  ...     ...    .


,      ,   .                ,    . ,   -   ,           , , ..   -         .

----------


## sema

*stas*,    ...    ,    129-  / ...   ...     ...   ,       ....     ))))    )))

----------


## sema

> ,      ,   .                ,    . ,   -   ,           , , ..   -         .


     .... ...  .
       -       .

----------


## AVKomarov

> *stas*,    ...    ,    129-  / ...   ...     ...   ,       ....     ))))    )))


 -  ,                  .   (.. ) ,  . ..       (    ),       , ,  ,    ,   ,    (.. ,    )      .

     ,   ,   .

,  ,  - ,      . , , ,   ,  . ,   , , ,       .   -  .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

> -  ,                  .


        .       .



> ,


     ,   .       ,      :Wink:

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,   .       ,


  -  ,  .    ,    ,           .   ,    , , ,    ,    ,    ,    .  :Smilie:  ,        ,   ,    -  , ,    ,      .  :Love:

----------


## .

> -  ,


  ,    ?   ?  :Wink: 
          ?       .



> ,    .


   .      ,     .
       ,    ,    .

----------


## AVKomarov

> ,     .


   .

, ,   "",      ,        ,   ,        , ,     ,    ,     ,      ,     "+",   , ,      ,      ,  ,             .

  ,    ,         ,    ,          . ,  -?

,         1000 ,      1000 ,           .      , .. ,      ,          1000 , ..     .

. ,       ,     , .

,       , ,   ,      (   ),        10-20,        ,    .  :yes:

----------


## _UNA_

> ,       .         .


   ?   ,   - ..

----------


## sema

> .
> 
> , ,   "",      ,        ,   ,        , ,     ,    ,     ,      ,     "+",   , ,      ,      ,  ,             .
> 
>   ,    ,         ,    ,          . ,  -?


 ....


> ,      .         .
>    ?   ,   - ..


 -         ,    )))    ))))))))))         )))    )))

*AVKomarov*,       - ...   ...  ,     ...     ....        ...

----------


## _UNA_

sema,    .     -     .

----------


## sema

> sema,    .     -     .


       ))))   .    .              ,      ,    ,            .

----------


## Leo58Z

> sema,    .     -     .


_UNA_,       sema.
   (    )    ,          .

----------


## stas

.

----------

